# CPU temperature monitoring in games?



## Thor (Apr 29, 2012)

Is there any software that can display CPU temps in OSD while i'm fullscreen gaming? Yes i know about HW monitor and bunch of other programs that can log min and max. temps. Keyboards with lcd displays and using second monitor etc. But is there any program that can display the temp. on screen while i'm gaming? Like EVGA precision displays GPU temps. for example.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 29, 2012)

Rivatuner does this IIRC.


----------



## Thor (Apr 29, 2012)

I'll give it a try.
Edit. Well i installed it but i have ABSOLUTELY no idea how to configure it. From what i know,i need some plugins. Which ones,where to get them and how to configure everything properly is a mystery to me. Because i'we searched the web and can't find a single PROPER tutorial. Only bits here and there. Why can't intel and AMD make a simple in game temp. and load monitoring software for their CPU's? Sad. Very sad.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 29, 2012)

It has been so long since I used it, I don't remember how to set it up, it might not even work anymore since it is so old.


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 29, 2012)

EVGA Precision X


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok, after about 5 minutes of googling I figured out how to do it.  Here is what you do:

1.) Download and install either EVGA Precision or MSI Afterburner. It doesn't matter, just use the one you prefer.
2.) Make sure the On-Screen Display Server is running.
3.) Download HWiNFO either 32-bit or 64-bit.  You can get either the stand-alone or the installer version.  Get the installer if you are going to use this as a permanent thing.
4.) In HWiNFO go to _Sensors_, then go to _Configure_.
5.) Go to the sensor you want to show in the OSD and check the box to show it in the Rivatuner OSD.  You can also pick what line to show it on and for it to be labelled or not.
6.) Close the config window and enjoy.



Animalpak said:


> EVGA Precision X



Precision has no native support for monitoring CPU temperature.


----------



## Thor (Apr 30, 2012)

Hell yeah! EVGA precision X and HWinfo combo work great. Thanks for the help.


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 30, 2012)

Play claw will monitor your CPU temps (All cores) and GPUS (All GPUs) and FPS plus give you the time.... and its a free app. You don's have to combine any programs together to do it either. It works just like that by its self


----------



## Thor (Apr 30, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Play claw will monitor your CPU temps (All cores) and GPUS (All GPUs) and FPS plus give you the time.... and its a free app. You don's have to combine any programs together to do it either. It works just like that by its self



Play Claw costs $30.


----------



## Mike89 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thing with using Hwinfo is it only gives vid voltage, not vcore.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## AsRock (Jan 14, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> http://www.exisle.net/mb/uploads/monthly_07_2012/post-254-0-00371800-1342605236.gif



lmao


----------

